# Dreieck



## Thisor (27. Dez 2015)

Hi!
Ich soll ein Programm schreiben, welche eine Funktionen einmal zur  
- Berechung der Fläche (mit den Parametern An- und Gegenkathete) 
- Berechnung der Hypotenuse (mit den Parametern An- und Gegenkathete) 
- Berechnung des Umfangs (mit den Parametern An- und Gegenkathete, sowie Hypotenuse) eines rechtwinkligen Dreiecks ausrechnet.

Zusätzlich soll ich auf Fehleingaben prüfen (zum Beispiel negativen Längen) und soll im Fehlerfall -1 zurückgeben. Und die Funktionen sollen in der Main-Methode augerufen und deren Berechnung auf Korrektheit überprüfen.

Mein bisheriger Code:

```
public class Dreieck {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
        System.out.println("Gebe Ankathete ein : ");
        double ankathteZuWinkelAlpha = scan.nextDouble();
        System.out.println("Gebe Gegenkathete ein : ");
        double gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha = scan.nextDouble();

        if (ankathteZuWinkelAlpha < 0 || gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha < 0) {
            System.err.println("-1");
        } else if (gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha >= 0 && ankathteZuWinkelAlpha >= 0) {
            System.out.println("Die Fläche beträgt : " + calcFlaeche(ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha));
            System.out.println(
                    "Die Hypotenuse beträgt :  " + calcHypotenuse(ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha));
            System.out.println("Gebe Hypotenusen-Wert ein : ");
            double hypotenuse = scan.nextDouble();
            System.out.println(
                    "Der Umfang beträgt : " + calcUmfang(ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha, hypotenuse));

        }
       

    }

    public static double calcFlaeche(double ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, double gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha) {

        double flaeche = 0;

        flaeche = (ankathteZuWinkelAlpha * gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha) / 2;

        return flaeche;
    }

    public static double calcHypotenuse(double ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, double gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha) {

        double hypotenuse = 0;

        Math.sqrt(hypotenuse = (ankathteZuWinkelAlpha * ankathteZuWinkelAlpha)
                + (gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha * gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha));

        return hypotenuse;

    }

    public static double calcUmfang(double ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, double gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha, double hypotenuse) {

        double umfang = ankathteZuWinkelAlpha + gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha + hypotenuse;

        return umfang;

    }

}
```

Kann ich die letzte Methode irgendwie so programmieren, das sie die hyptenuse von der funktion hypotenuse einliest, ohne dass ich sie extern einlesen lassen muss?


----------



## javampir (27. Dez 2015)

ja. mach doch einfach in calcUmfang

```
double hyp = calcHypotenuse(ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha);
```


----------



## Thisor (27. Dez 2015)

javampir hat gesagt.:


> ja. mach doch einfach in calcUmfang
> 
> ```
> double hyp = calcHypotenuse(ankathteZuWinkelAlpha, gegenkatheteZuWinkelAlpha);
> ```



Thanks!
Habs allerdings in der Main-Methode initialisiert, da in calcUmfang der Parameter hypotenuse eingegeben werden muss.


----------

